# Found: Gear bag on Upper Animas



## e.sheezy (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you for keeping your eyes out and posting. I believe I know the owner of the gear. I have contacted him and he gave the information on what it is. If you could contact me and we can see if the gear belongs to him. 

I have been looking through posts and I am very impressed with how much this community looks out for one another.


----------

